# Woman finds 139-year-old baseball card in box of antiques



## MA-Caver (Jan 8, 2009)

> *Woman finds 139-year-old baseball card in box of antiques*
> 
> By 'Duk
> 
> ...


Amazing, and she almost sold it for $10.00! Glad she stopped and decided to check it out.  This card should be placed in the Hall of Fame I think since it's so rare and in the hands of a collector it won't be shared with the rest of the world that comes to visit the Hall of Fame. 
Unless of course the buyer decides to "loan long-term" to the HOF so that others can see that bit of history. 

I'm off to check my parent's basement too... what about you?


----------



## tellner (Jan 8, 2009)

Did it still have the bubble gum?


----------



## arnisador (Jan 8, 2009)

Heh, good for her!


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 8, 2009)

This just restores my faith in the idea that the "Goonies" can still find One Eyed Willies Treasure.

Maybe the Goonie is an old lady who finds a rare card in her basement or attic, or maybe its some kid who discovers his dad's Rare Blue Snaggletooth.

Either way, that's awesome and probably quite exciting for her.

I agree that the BBHOF should acquire it.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jan 8, 2009)

baseball's 139 years old?


----------



## elder999 (Jan 8, 2009)

Andy Moynihan said:


> baseball's 139 years old?


 

It's older than that-I think there's been _professional_ baseball in the U.S. since 1865. Let's not even start the argument about the game itself, and where it came from.....:lol:


----------



## crushing (Jan 8, 2009)

MA-Caver said:


> Amazing, and she almost sold it for $10.00! Glad she stopped and decided to check it out.


 
I'm sure it was going to sell for more than $10, but not nearly for as much as it will now that it has been authenticated.



> It's considered one of the first baseball cards ever produced and its actual value could be worth more than $100,000 when she puts it back on eBay (with a higher starting price, of course).



I thought statment from the article was funny.  A starting price of $.01 won't likely drag down the final winning price.

And looking back I thought it would have been cool if I had never opened those Star Wars toys I got when I was young!  :jediduel:


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 8, 2009)

crushing said:


> I'm sure it was going to sell for more than $10, but not nearly for as much as it will now that it has been authenticated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah me too... I had gotten the first authentic set of the action figures from Kenner by ordering it out of a comic book (or a box of cereal) and well... being a kid played with them without really realizing at the time just HOW valuable that would become someday... 
I years later met a friend who has a huge card-board box (for a big screen TV -- at the time) filled with various unopened Star Wars toys/action-figures and what-nots. Awfully curious as to how much that collection is worth now... but he plans to hang on to it for HIS kid (he was 19 at the time). This was all PRE-prequel stuff too. 

My dad tells me about all the baseball cards and comic books (original first issues of Superman and Batman and just about every other DC character) he "lovingly" took care of... then of course like many a mother... gave them all away to the sweet little boy down the street when her son was grown up and starting his own life. 

Enuff to make you cry.


----------

